# Selling Legion of the Damned rare stuff



## Wozzer (Jul 29, 2008)

I have one Sergeant Centurius & one squad of the old collectors edition Legion of the Damned for sale. 

Sergeant Centurius remains sealed in his blister pack. The cardboard is a little tattered but aside from that it is in excellent condition.

The squad of Legion of the Damned have had the shrink wrap removed but the box is in good condition and everything is inside and has not been touched since the shrink wrap was removed.

I am looking forward to seeing some good offers on these extremely rare minatures. It is rare to find them in such good condition and untouched also.

Please note I accept payment via. PayPal only. I can ship to anywhere in the world. I will be shipping from the UK. I am aware these items sell for well up to £200 and over so please only show interest if you are serious. I will also only post the items once the money has been deposited into my paypal account.

I also have many other things for sale via. ebay if you are interested - my ebay seller name is 'sootyvernon'

Thanks for reading and Merry Christmas 
Ghosty


----------

